# Is this a good deal?



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

i would say the 12'x24' Pipe corral, 1/2 covered = $258/month

my reason being, that its DEF. cheaper then the full out stall boarding and its only 16 more dollars then the 1/3 covered corral. and if worse comes to worse, you can always put a cooler on your horse and some sun screen on his noes so he doesnt get sunburned, i know most appys have soft pink skin. 


let us know what you choose! im not sure if i helped any, but i hope i did. =)


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Do they have pasture board with shade or trees available?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

What do you get beside the pipe corral for that amount?


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I would go for pasture board if thats available. To me pipe corrals seem kinda useless for most horses IMHO. 
But like Solon said, what else do you get included for the fee?


----------



## ItsAFantasy (Apr 19, 2009)

Included is an all-access pass to all facilities, including the trails and indoor and outdoor riding arenas. That's about it, actually, and no, they don't have pasture boarding, which is a disappointment. Otherwise, I'd for sure be keeping my horse there!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

So it doesn't include hay/grain/cleaning of the corral area? Things like that?

Does it have tack storage in the fee? Use of a wash rack? Trailer storage?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

So they don't get any turn out besides their pen?


----------

